# Munkavállalás (Skill Level A) végzettség helyett ipari tapasztalattal



## Range (2015 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek lehetséges munkavállalási engedélyt szerezni, Skill Level A pozíció megszerzéséhez? Kerestem a témában, de nem leltem topicot ezzel a témával.

Web fejlesztő vagyok, főleg kliens oldali technológiákban jártas napi szinten, de a backend sem áll messze. A problémám, hogy nincs végzettségem ilyen irányú, mert az iskolát nem fejeztem be. Helyette dolgozni kezdtem, tehát csak érettségim van.

A nyelv nem probléma, az angolom megfelelő szakmai anyagok értelmezéséhez és átadásához. Nyelvvizsgám van, ugyan csak középfokú.

A több éves szakmai tapasztalat helyettesíti ezt? Vagy ez csak az Express Entry-hez kell?

Tehát ha sikeresen jelentkezem egy állásra akkor a munkavállalási engedélyt végzettség nélkül is van esélyem megszerezni az adott szakmában?

Köszönettel,
Varga Ábel


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Szeptember 18)

Szia!

A bevandorlasi/munkavallalasi szabalyok nem eppen a rugalmassagukrol hiresek...
Ha a NOC kod leirasanal kovetelmeny a vegzettseg, akkor nem fogsz olyan work permit-et kapni anelkul. 
De ha talalsz ceget aki elintezne neked a munkavallalasi engedelyt, ok (illetve az ugyved akit az ugyintezessel megbiznak) fogjak tudni ezeket a reszleteket, vagy az esetleges kiskapukat.

Es persze alvallalkozokent dolgozhatsz Magyarorszagrol, megbeszelesekre johetsz-mehetsz. Ez az USA-ra is igaz.


----------



## Range (2015 Szeptember 23)

Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## Ribizlis (2017 Február 13)

Üdv, 

Párom elszánta magát, hogy megpróbál kijönni Kanadába. Asztalos, ősszel kijön egy hétre körbenézni, személyesen munkáltatót keresni. Ha esetleg valaki tud Torontó /GTA környéken megbízható bútorasztalos állást? LMIA fontos lenne! Végzettsége asztalos- ács, de 13 év tapasztalata van mint bútorasztalos, utóbbi években bútorok-nyílászárók lakkozásával, festésével is foglalkozott, emellett elektromos gitárokat is javít-készít. Jogosítvánnyal rendelkezik. A nyelvtudás sajna csak alapszint, de ezen fejleszteni fog . Mivel nem vagyunk házasok, így külön jövünk ki. Nekem már megvan az út a kijutáshoz, neki most kezdjük el keresni. Bármilyen segítséget nagyon megköszönünk!


----------

